# Question about a vehicle



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

As my sig says, I have an '81 mounted with a blade, but I'm considering also mounting a blade on my smaller truck.

I recently bought a 1994 Chevy S10 Blazer/Tahoe LT. It's a Blazer, but has Tahoe LT tags because it came with a towing package. Anyways, it's got the stiffer suspension and larger transmission cooler on it along with a 4.3 litre Vortec V6.

My question is this: Do you all think this little truck/SUV would handle pushing light quantites of snow with something like a Sno-Way or other composite plow?


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes, we used a 6'6" western uni with wings for years on a 88 S-10 blazer. Sold the blazer so now the plow is on a 95 S-10 pickup w/ZR2 package.


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

OK, follow up question: I live in the Lansing area of Michigan and haven't a clue what plow dealers are around. EXCEPT, that I'm pretty sure there's a Western or Boss dealer, one of the two. 

For the rig I described, what would you guys suggest for a plow? I'm looking for one that's semi-light, reasonably strong, small (only needs to be 6'6" , maybe 7'), and reasonably priced.

EDIT: Currently my budget is zilch. This is something I wanted some proffesional input on, and that I'm going to check into and see about getting a loan to put a plow on this truck and finish fixing my big truck (needs a new carboratour and some other random things)


----------



## Captain (Sep 27, 2008)

I'd do a Snoway or a Fisher Homesteader - depends on your budget.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

Depends on who is around for parts and service, and what you plan on using it for... Personal use or commercial?


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Mostly personal, but I won't rule out commercial.

If I need commercial jobs, I have my big truck with the steel Meyer blade on it, too.

I'm look for the little to be more personal, and for small lots/areas I might need to clear.


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry for the double-post, but it wouldn't let me edit the one before.

After seeing that sechracer used a Western on a similar vehicle, I did some research and there is a Western dealer in my town, along with Boss and Sno-way.


EDIT: In going through the Boss website trying to answer my own question, I came across their "plow selector" and it says that "GM does not recommend putting a snowplow on this vehicle". Would a distributor do it anyway?

And, from Sno-Way, they found their ST and MT series of plows compatible with my 4x4 Blazer. So, given the option of the two, which do you all think would be better? The Sno-Way ST/MT or the Western Suburbanite?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Boss doesn't really have a "fit" for your truck which is why you won't find a Boss recommended for it. And any Boss dealer worthwhile likely won't touch it regardless...especially since Boss doesn't even make a mount for your application. So basically they'd have to hand build a mount for a vehicle that isn't recommended for a Boss. Not going to happen...

Snoway on the other hand, now you've got something. Tough to beat downpressure on residential drives.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

B&B;637569 said:


> Snoway on the other hand, now you've got something. Tough to beat downpressure on residential drives.


Exactly. Down pressure is awesome, and even though the sububanite has a scrape lock feature, it doesnt compare. I personally would go with the snowway.
JMO


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I have a meyer 6.5 on the front of my 91 s-10 blazer, and I wouldn't trade it for anything. Tight turning radius, easy in and easy out. Plus it will push the crap out of up to 10 inches of snow without even thinking about it. Anything more than 10 inches, you will need a bigger truck, and alot more weight. If you get one on, (any brand) you will love it as well I am sure


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Do y'all know if the Down-Pressure is available on all Sno-Way plows?

I was looking at the stats of the ST 6'8", and when it went to power options it said that Down Pressue and Gravity are no long available for purchase from Sno-Way. Is this just for the ST series or is this all of their plows?

I ask because the Down Pressure part is what made me lean toward the Sno-Way over the Western Suburbanite.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

Krieger91;638649 said:


> Do y'all know if the Down-Pressure is available on all Sno-Way plows?
> 
> I was looking at the stats of the ST 6'8", and when it went to power options it said that Down Pressue and Gravity are no long available for purchase from Sno-Way. Is this just for the ST series or is this all of their plows?
> 
> I ask because the Down Pressure part is what made me lean toward the Sno-Way over the Western Suburbanite.


Send a pm to either basher or toby442 and they can answer your question for you about the DP


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

I did some research on the subject of the DP from Sno-Way, and it appears only the MT and ST series don't have Down Pressure. 

Here's a strange oddity I found on Sno-Way. For a 1994 4x4 Blazer they recommend either the MT or ST Series. Looking at the ST 6'8", the polycarbonate weight is 299 lbs,and the polycarbonate weight of the MT 6'8" (also recommend for my Blazer) is 422 lbs. In some looking, I found their 6'8" 22 series (not recommended for my Blazer) only weighs 275 pounds, all of those numbers are provided by Sno-Way and do not include the subframe. 

The Western Suburbanite, again in 6'8", claims to only weigh approximatley 250 pounds. Which to me means it could be up to 260. Would this be better?

I would think lighter is better on a small vehicle like a Blazer, but does anybody know just how much it can take? I'd like to get a 6'8" plow, and, as I said, lighter is better.

EDIT: In more research on the subject, Meyer doesn't offer my type of vehicle in their selection thing. And Fisher doesn't have a dealer near me. So, it seems that either the Sno-Way or Western would be just about my only options. Any other opinions based on this new information?


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

it should be able to handle any of those plows. The uni that we use on my dads S-10 weighs in at around 400#.


----------



## Captain (Sep 27, 2008)

I don't have the Suburbanite, but I just bought the Fisher Homesteader. Total weight including subframe is 250lbs. I was going back and forth between the Snoway and the Homesteader. As others have said you can't beat the downpressure for driveways.

For me, I made my decision based on service - I had 2 Fisher dealers close by. For Snoway dealers, the closest one that I would deal with was 50 miles. They had one 20 miles away but he was awful and rude on the phone. If I had a Snoway dealer close by the Snoway might have won out.

I haven't plowed yet with the Homesteader, seems to be good, I was very happy with the installation, and I like how the vehicle plow mounting brackets can be removed with 2 pins. Right now you can't even tell my vehicle has a plow, which will be nice in the spring, summer, and fall. When the plow is mounted you don't even know it's there.

Again, I know the "scrape lock" doesn't compare with down pressure, but I'm hoping it at least helps when back dragging.

Maybe ask other Homesteader/Suburbanite owners that have actually plowed with theirs if they are happy with them.

I'll be sure to let others know what I think of mine after a few storms.


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

That's my problem too. There's a Boss dealer about a 20-minute drive away, the same for Sno-Way and Western. The Sno-Way seems good, but the lightest one (the ST) they say no longer has the Down Pressure option. 

I wish I had a Fisher dealer nearby I could talk to. Alot of guys have mentioned the Homesteader.


----------



## Captain (Sep 27, 2008)

The Western Suburbanite is the exact same plow as the Fisher Homesteader, made in the same factory - just red instead of yellow.


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Captain;643153 said:


> The Western Suburbanite is the exact same plow as the Fisher Homesteader, made in the same factory - just red instead of yellow.


Why would that not surprise me?

Same factory, one red instead of yellow, and one with Western written on it instead of Fisher. Probably meaning that one has a bigger price-tag than the other.


----------



## Captain (Sep 27, 2008)

When I was looking, one dealer carried both Western and Fisher and both plows were the same price installed. I bought my Homesteader at a different dealer for $100 less installed.


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Apparently that's not posible for me to get a Suburbanite unless somebody custom-mounted it.

I sent an email to Western asking if they made a mount for my truck, and they said the only mount they make specifically for the 4x4 Blazer, 1994, is the Ultra-Mount. Unfortunatley for me, the Suburbanite doesn't come on their Ultra-Mount. Only a 7 and a half foot blade. 

I didn't really want one that big on the front of my Blazer.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

Here, found this on ebay, just as good as a new one, and perfect fit for your truck and I do believe it is in your state......

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/6-6-...c0.m245&_trkparms=72:1194|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks sechracer.

Unfortunatley, I don't have the money right now, and I don't know how long it'll be before I do.

Yes, that is the kind of truck I have, pretty much identical except colour.


----------



## Captain (Sep 27, 2008)

They show a mount for the 1995 S10 Blazer for the Suburbanite. As long as the truck didn't change from 1994-1995 the mounts should be the same.

Take my application for example. I have a 2004 Explorer which both Fisher and Western only go up to 2003 for Explorer mounts.

Both Fisher dealers and the Western dealer knew they could mount the plow to my truck using the 2003 Explorer mount.

There was even a Fisher engineer that I was able to confirm with at the show that it would fit.

I bet if you called Fisher or Western and asked if the 1995 mount would fit a 1994 you'd get a good answer.


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Didn't think about that. Though I think the '94 and '95 years did have slight changes in the Blazers.

Guess I'll call my dealer and see what they say about mounting it and for cost. 

Because I'd rather have the smaller Suburbanite as opposed to the heavier, and larger Ultra-Mount Pro Poly


----------



## Beater_K20 (Nov 27, 2007)

Krieger91, are you 100% positive that they know that you're dealing with an S10 Blazer? Chevy made the fullsize Blazer from 92-94, at which point the 7.5' blade would make a little more sense.


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

No, I'm not 100% sure. Any idea on what I could look at to tell y'all for sure?

As I said, it's got a 4.3 Vortec, Class 2 hitch from the factory, the window on the back hinges up, and the tailgate down. It's a 4-door with a backseat that folds down for more space.


----------



## taterntot101 (Nov 6, 2008)

If it's a 4 Door, it's the s-10


----------



## Captain (Sep 27, 2008)

I think Beater is saying does the dealer know you have a S10 Blazer.

I don't think they would recommend a 7.5 on a S10.

From your description you do have an S10, call the Western dealer close by and I bet he can get the Suburbanite mounted on it with ease.

Just ask him if mounts for the 94 and 95 are the same.


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Whoops. Now that I re-read that, it makes more sense. 

No, I haven't directly called my dealer yet. That's something I'm meaning to do on Monday.


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just an update, my local Western dealer apparently only carries their commercial-grade Midweight plows, and larger. Not the Suburbanite.

The guy I talked to at the dealer told me to try Sno-Way or Blizzard. 

I know some about the Sno-Ways, but not the Blizzard's. Any feedback?

And, yes, it is an S10 Blazer. The Front Axle weight is only 2800 lbs, according to the manufacturer's sticker on it. So, I now know that I have to have a lightweight plow,such as the Sno-Way, Suburbanite or Homesteader type plows.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

Krieger91;658870 said:


> Just an update, my local Western dealer apparently only carries their commercial-grade Midweight plows, and larger. Not the Suburbanite.
> 
> The guy I talked to at the dealer told me to try Sno-Way or Blizzard.
> 
> ...


or a unimount 6'6". I know it will handle it....


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

There is a nice 6'6" Fisher Minute Mount in the for sale section for $900 I believe, you'd just have to buy the mount... not sure where it was tho.

My '90 S15 carries a Boss 6'6" V-plow, sags a little but not bad, a few turns on the torsion bars and ballast in the rear helps alot. There is a guy lurking in the forum who ran S10's with 8' snoways on them...  They are tough little trucks.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Its in New Jersey, maybe he'd ship it...?

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=71330


----------

